

Show HN: This is our startup. "If pinterest and reddit had a baby..."  - scrollr
http://scrollr.co/

======
scrollr
We're in beta at the moment, and are in need of a bunch of tech-savy beta
testers to essentially break the site before we go any further.

Any help would be HUGELY appreciated and you even get a badge to say you were
here when it all started.

Questions/comments are welcome. Criticisms are encouraged. You can email us at
feedback@scrollr.co

Cheers!

------
noyesno
So how is this like Reddit? Do you allow users to create their own sub-groups
where they can submit images visible only within that domain? What about user
driven moderation?

~~~
scrollr
The quote is from a twitter user on our launch, really its not overly like
reddit aside from the fact that users vote on content. That content is then
ordered based on the score. You can view the front page by hot (score vs.
time) best (score) or new (time). In the next few days we're launching a
category feature that will allow users to select hashtags and fill in a scroll
with content tagged with those hashtags, which is similar to how redditors
subscribe to certain subs!

So the content is definitely user moderated, and there will be an aspect of
sub-domains built in to the existing hashtag functionality.

~~~
noyesno
Thank you for the clarification. I would very much welcome the addition of
groups (private (invite only), read only and public) and allow users to take
ownership and moderation duties for them.

~~~
scrollr
Invite only isn't something we'd thought of - that's an excellent idea! Taking
user interaction to another level. Beautiful!

------
kanwisher
If you double tap a photo on an iphone the viewport gets messed up and you can
no longer got back in the upper left

~~~
scrollr
ah mobile, the app is on its way! Thanks for that added to our bug list.

------
mintykeen
Ooh, pretty fun! I played with it for a little while for ya and signed up!
Best wishes from a fellow founder! :)

~~~
scrollr
Thanks! Welcome on board.

p.s. your shop has some fantastic stuff! Do you ship to New Zealand by any
chance?

~~~
mintykeen
Aww, thanks! I can definitely ship to New Zealand for you! I just figured out
how to adjust the shipping prices accordingly. If it ends up being less that
the stated price, we refund the difference. Thanks for pointing out something
I really needed to address asap! :) Angie

~~~
scrollr
Beautiful thanks Angie - the vast majority of our current users are Kiwis! :)

------
antonius
I very much like the look and layout of the site.. nice job!

~~~
scrollr
Thankyou! It was designed and developed by two 17 year olds straight out of
school and they really appreciate the feedback.

------
doubt_me
Its not going to work without porn.

~~~
scrollr
hahaha we actually considered trademarking 'scrollher' as the porn
subsidiary... seriously though porn is fine as long as it's appropriately
tagged NSFW!

------
Airspaceapp
Cool, i like it :)

------
cup
Said my browser was incompatible (firefox 17.0.6)

~~~
atom-morgan
Hope you don't mind me asking why you're still on 17?

~~~
cup
Forced to at work. They refuse to upgrade.

